# Geld beim Transfair zwischen Bwin & Paypal verschwunden!! Brauche dringend Hilfe!!



## Iriston86 (26 Mai 2010)

Hallo, habe ein problem und weiß nicht wie ich weiter vorgehen Soll, habe 500,-€ auf mein Bet and Win (bwin) konto per Paypal überwiesen. Bei bwin ist es jedoch nie angekommen bzw wurde nicht auf mein konto eigezahlt. Habe mich zuerst mit dem Service von bwin in verbindung gesetzt, die meinten:  [FONT=Verdana, Arial,  Helvetica, sans-serif]"Zwar konnten wir am 20.05.2010 einen  entsprechenden Auftrag verzeichne[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial,  Helvetica, sans-serif], jedoch wurde dieser Transfer von  Ihrem Zahlungspartner (PayPal) abgelehnt[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial,  Helvetica, sans-serif] .[/FONT]"
Ok. habe bei PayPal angerufen.... die meinten Der Betrag wurde überwiesen! (Habe auch eine Bestätigungsmail von PayPal wo drinsteht: "Sie haben eine Zahlung Эber 500,00 EUR an bwin interactive entertainment ag ([email protected]) gesendet." Uhrzeit usw. Also hat PayPal mich wieder an bwin weitergeschickt. Habe dort wieder angerufen und auch die Bestätigungdsmail von PayPal zugeschickt. Dann erhalte ich von bwin diese mail:" [FONT=Verdana, Arial,  Helvetica, sans-serif]Nach Prьfung der Einzahlung vom 20. Mai  2010 21:37:04 Uhr teilen wir Ihnen mit, dass diese uns nicht erreicht  hat. Wir bitten Sie daher, sich mit Paypal fьr weitere Nachforschungen  in Verbindung zu setzen"

kann mir jemand helfen wie ich weiter vorgehen soll?
[/FONT]


----------



## Iriston86 (26 Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld beim Transfair zwischen Bwin & Paypal verschwunden!! Brauche dringend Hilfe!*

Komme ich in dieser sache auch ohne Anwaltliche hilfe aus?


----------



## Gartenschlauch (26 Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld beim Transfair zwischen Bwin & Paypal verschwunden!! Brauche dringend Hilfe!*

Also 500 Euro sind ja nicht gerade wenig. Am besten gehst Du zum Anwalt und erkärst ihm alles


----------

